# Tuesday dose



## ofelles (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2021)

OMG! That last one is hilarious! I loved em all!

Thanks for these
Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 26, 2021)

On the last one.....Throw McRibs in there too! 
Thanks for the laffs.
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 26, 2021)

All good ones and thanks for sharing the laugh  !
Keith


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2021)

Gut busters all....JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2021)

Now those are funny!  My choice would be the ancient ruins one.
Gary


----------

